# Craft fairs?



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

hello all
I have a dear friend who is a widow and stay home mom to 5 fantastic kids. She is a wonderful quilter and also sews lots of other beautiful items but she is having a bit of a problem finding places to show/sell her things. How would I go about helping her to find craft fairs and shows and other places to put up a booth?
TIA
Jeannie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Look in the phone book. There are companies that put these together for municipalities. you can also contact somebody who does craft shows.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

She might also try an EBay store.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

I see your in NC. Google "NC craft shows" , you'll get a list of sites that list them, Here's just one I found.........................
http://www.southfest.com/northcarolina.shtml

Have your friend first attend a few shows that she maybe interested in doing this year. She'll get an idea of what's being sold and if there are sales in her craft. If she likes what she sees, she can do the next show.

Most good shows, your booth/space has to be booked in advance. No sense in forking out good money for a show and it's not what it's put up to be. Let her see for herself what the attendance is, how many crafters are there, booth/space size, and what's provided (for the rental) and what you need to bring yourself. 



.


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

She might check this site, I set my search up so I get a list of upcoming shows. 

http://www.craftlister.com/events/search/

I also check in the back of local Electric Cooperative magazines-many times they list festivals/events/fairs that have booths available.


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

NC Tourism guide, request the calender of events, you can view it online or request a hard copy sent to you free of charge. It's full of town festivals and contact numbers for vendors throughout the state. This also goes for most other states through the tourism councils.
http://www.visitnc.com/tools_brochure_request.asp


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW! Thanks a bunch y'all. The lady I posted the question for is a dear friend of mine and I know she will be excited to feel like she has a good place to start. The only thing she has found so far is the "bazaar" at Ft. Bragg and it isn't going to happen until November....and from what we have heard it is fairly small in attendance.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

She might want to check to see if the craft shows are juried or if they let anyone sell anything. The last show I did I was a bit upset. I had a Tupperware booth across from me, a Home and Garden party booth a couple of booths away and a guy selling "Rapper' clothes behind me. I paid $100.00 to do a CRAFT show and was really not happy with all of these other NON craft people and their wares. There was a girl who was selling home made candles and she was also competing with the Home and Garden party person.. I am not against their stuff, just don't think it belongs in a craft show.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Another option for a crafter is an Etsy.com store. I've heard it can be a very successful way of marketing on the Internet.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

What would you think about throwing a party (similar to a Tupperware party), where you invite a bunch of people over, have snacks and let people see her work? She might make a small quilted wall hanging (maybe representing the 4 seasons or something) to be given as a door prize or something. In fact, she may want to make several smaller quilts that size in case someone can't afford a regular sized quilt, but could afford a small one.

ETA: Make sure she prints up some business cards to give to people and have extras in case they might know someone else who might be interested.


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

paintlady said:


> She might want to check to see if the craft shows are juried or if they let anyone sell anything. The last show I did I was a bit upset. I had a Tupperware booth across from me, a Home and Garden party booth a couple of booths away and a guy selling "Rapper' clothes behind me. I paid $100.00 to do a CRAFT show and was really not happy with all of these other NON craft people and their wares. There was a girl who was selling home made candles and she was also competing with the Home and Garden party person.. I am not against their stuff, just don't think it belongs in a craft show.


 Don't you hate that??? I do embroidery and I am always surrounded by that crap!!! I didn't realize that a juried show just meant you proved that your stuff was handmade...always thought my stuff wouldn't be good enough...lol! Wonder if we could start a craft show thread here to help and encourage those of us who do them. The market sellers have one.


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

I've dropped several shows over the last years, one show we traveled well over 1000 miles to attend for a number of years and it was organized by an arts guild. They started allowing "other than handmade" to there list of vendors and we started seeing more "flea market" and buy n sell preprinted T-shirts, cast resin garden figurines and such. Those vendors sell fast and cheap putting handmade artist & crafters out to dry.
That's why researching a show before you contract with the promoter helps, A juried show is the way to go! I avoid selling at flea markets and unregulated shows.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

I only do juried shows now too. It seems that the true craft shows around here are getting fewer and fewer crafters all the time. I think that it is maybe because a lot of the older crafters have retired. Around here you rarely see any young people in the craft booths.


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Here in Michigan you just can't get your price. I do embroidery, and I have the hardest time pricing my things because no one understands the time and skill it takes to do these things. I only charge $10 for dresser scarves, with lace...and people bicker about the price. I had thought of dropping it down to five...but that is flea market action. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

vickiesmom said:


> Here in Michigan you just can't get your price. I do embroidery, and I have the hardest time pricing my things because no one understands the time and skill it takes to do these things. I only charge $10 for dresser scarves, with lace...and people bicker about the price. I had thought of dropping it down to five...but that is flea market action. Any thoughts?


The one show I was referring to in my last post is in Michigan. It sounds like your dealing in a flea market crowd. Customers would however understand what it takes and what you do and appreciate it much more at a well juried show. The chances are higher you'll see a different class of customers...looking for handmade crafts.



> Don't you hate that??? I do embroidery and I am always surrounded by that crap!!! I didn't realize that a juried show just meant you proved that your stuff was handmade...always thought my stuff wouldn't be good enough...lol! Wonder if we could start a craft show thread here to help and encourage those of us who do them. The market sellers have one.


No reason to think your stuff isn't good enough at all!
A juried show normally means they are accepting quality handmade artwork by original artist and craft persons and a good jury will also make decisions on and limit the amount of a certain works, they'll not let it be overrun with the same type items. They will usually judge the set up appearance of your displays from previous shows. They will ask for photos of products and displays...some have even asked a sample product be submitted to them. 

I think a craft show thread might be a good idea


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for those tips. I am going to focus on juried shows. I don't know how to start a thread...lucky I can post on here..LOL! Would someone more intelligent and capable than myself get it started?? :shrug:


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Keeping with the topic, and since I brought it up...what are the most profitable craft fairs in your area? This is to everyone.


----------

